# Just in case WARNING



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

```
http://news.yahoo.com/california-dog-owner-alleges-purina-beneful-pet-food-155432162--finance.html
```
 I'm sure most here don't feed this to their dogs but just in case you do or know of some one that does.


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

Well Done for warning people hon! I would tell people to stay away from Purina period! Awful Company! x x x


----------

